# surgery



## smoky (20 Mar 2004)

do they ask about surgery during your medical??

if you have had surgery do you have to bring a letter from the doctor stating the outcome and reason etc etc ??


----------



## tree hugger (20 Mar 2004)

They do ask about previous surgeries, however, I don‘t recall having to get a letter from any of my doctors.


----------



## rdschultz (20 Mar 2004)

I had minor seasonal allergies when I was younger, and I was honest about it during my interview with the medic.  Because of this, I had to go to a family doctor and get a form filled out regarding the history and diagnosis.  I imagine previous surgeries might be similar, just a form to get filled out detailing the specifics of it.  

I also mentioned surgeries on my ears when I was younger (tubes, nothing major) and the guy didn‘t seem too concerned about it.  I suppose it depends on the extent of the surgery.  I don‘t imagine they‘d be so lenient with say, a triple bypass.


----------



## Canadian Patriot (20 Mar 2004)

the person doing your medical asks you about all the major medical issues you‘ve had, and the injuries that may come back and bite you in the ***, so they want a doctor to tell them that there is no more problem.


----------

